# Need to ID this case



## Steves_hell (Jun 27, 2010)

I want to identify my case backhoe/loader. Got it cheep, needs some work but I think its a 580C CK but not totally shore.

Following list of numbers and locations i found them

Backhoe
D37424K (swing arm)
D43076 (main piston)

Engine
WMC 25370
927071F

Gear Box
F929250
DA22784

Behind rear Tyre
929042
RB

Any help you could give me identifying this would be appreciated as i need parts for the loader pistons and they are not stamped with any ID numbers. I would also like to buy a manual but need more info.

Thanks


----------

